# Knuckles?OW OW OW that hurts!



## Big Don (Jul 19, 2009)

During sparring three weeks ago, I threw a hook towards his kidney and he dropped his elbow so, I managed to drive my knuckle (closest to hand) into his elbow. It hurt all night, but, was fine by morning, or so I thought.
I punched the bag, two jabs with my left, fine, one hook with my right, HOLY CRAP! PAIN PAIN PAIN. No swelling or other obvious deformity. Do I really HAVE to go to the DR? I'm testing for my First Brown (KENPO) and am going to have to hit  bags and people, in a week, crap, 6 days.
It only hurts when I punch.


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2009)

Big Don said:


> During sparring three weeks ago, I threw a hook towards his kidney and he dropped his elbow so, I managed to drive my knuckle (closest to hand) into his elbow. It hurt all night, but, was fine by morning, or so I thought.
> I punched the bag, two jabs with my left, fine, one hook with my right, HOLY CRAP! PAIN PAIN PAIN. No swelling or other obvious deformity. Do I really HAVE to go to the DR? I'm testing for my First Brown (KENPO) and am going to have to hit bags and people, in a week, crap, 6 days.
> It only hurts when I punch.


 
I'm not a doctor or medical professional, so, for what its worth...I'm assuming that you didn't have gloves on?  Does it hurt alot when you move the finger?  Its possible that its just a bad bruise.  Then again, there could be some other underlying issue, which only a doc or xray will be able to find.

In any case, if its still bothering you that bad, it may not be a bad idea to get it looked at.  I'd also suggest not doing anything that will put your hand at risk, over the next couple of days.  It may not be a bad idea to mention this to your instructor, if they don't already know.

As for hitting the bags....avoid using that hand to punch.  Instead, use the other tools that we have availble to us in Kenpo....a palm strike, hammerfist, elbow.  

Good luck with the hand and the test. 

Mike


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2009)

How many hands do you have?  Does your job/career involve using them?  Are you really confident trusting a bunch of wackos on the web to diagnose your injury sight unseen?

It's possible that you just bruised it good, or some other injury that just needs time and a little TLC to heal.  But you could have broken it, or torn a tendon off the knuckle (happened to a student of mine...  If he'd waited much longer to get it treated, they wouldn't have been able to do much.), or something worse.

Get a doc's opinion.  Worst case, your test is delayed a little.  It won't be the last setback in training.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 19, 2009)

Go to the doctor.

I also suggest using handwraps when hitting the bag, if you can't use gloves. The 4oz MMA gloves do the trick as well. That kind of equipment increases longevity in the arts, and reduces (however slightly) chances for really bad arthritis.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Arm destruction! Good for him (no offense), but for you, remember how fragile some of those bones are--an X-ray may be in order.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 20, 2009)

What a flash back. I did the EXACT same thing years ago. I was wearing gloves and it still hurt for a couple weeks.  Seriously...see a doctor. It could be just a bruiseed bone or a sprain, but it could be broken as well. If you don`t get it looked at, you run the risk of making it worse when you test and then you won`t be able to train for a longer time.

If you miss this test, you just test the nesxt time around. You only get two hands, they have to last you `til you`re old and toothless. Get it looked at.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 21, 2009)

Pain is such a rush!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 21, 2009)

Big Don said:


> During sparring three weeks ago, I threw a hook towards his kidney and he dropped his elbow so, I managed to drive my knuckle (closest to hand) into his elbow. It hurt all night, but, was fine by morning, or so I thought.
> I punched the bag, two jabs with my left, fine, one hook with my right, HOLY CRAP! PAIN PAIN PAIN. No swelling or other obvious deformity. Do I really HAVE to go to the DR? I'm testing for my First Brown (KENPO) and am going to have to hit bags and people, in a week, crap, 6 days.
> It only hurts when I punch.


So, are you big into latteral momentum?
Sean


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2009)

If it is still bothering you then go get it checked out by your doctor.


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious...how did the test go?   And how did your hand hold up?


----------



## Big Don (Jul 26, 2009)

It went well, aside from the panic and terror...
It still doesn't feel good to hit things/people.


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Don said:


> It went well, aside from the panic and terror...
> It still doesn't feel good to hit things/people.


 
So, I take it you passed!  If so, Congrats!!

As for the hand, if you havent already, I'd get it looked at.  Better to be safe than sorry.


----------

